

Side Hustle: Overcome Your Objections to Starting Your Own Business - robjama
http://artofmanliness.com/2012/07/30/the-company-mans-guide-to-starting-a-side-hustle-part-i-confronting-your-objections/

======
daliusd
Good article but I would like to ask different question. Here is my objection:
if you earn money you must pay taxes and deal with bureaucracy. My ideas are
simple ones, I like them, maybe they will grow big someday but while they are
small going legal means I will pay more in taxes (time for bureaucracy is not
free IMO) than I earn.

I wonder if people in other countries have problem like this. I'm especially
interested in EU countries since as EU citizen I guess I have some flexibility
here.

BTW, there is part II here: [http://artofmanliness.com/2012/08/07/the-company-
mans-guide-...](http://artofmanliness.com/2012/08/07/the-company-mans-guide-
to-starting-a-side-hustle-part-ii-think-big-act-small/)

~~~
manuelflara
I'm from Spain, where bureaucracy and taxes for new businesses are quite
ridiculous. What I did is:

\- If you're making just a few hundred $ a month, don't even bother. Yes, it's
technically illegal, but nobody's gonna put you in jail for not paying a few
dozen $ of taxes a month. They have better things to do, and so have you.

\- Once you reach a decent income, hire an accountant to do all the paperwork.
I pay 70€/mo and all I have to do is once a quarter, send a summary of
expenses and income, and everything is done for me. Plus, I have someone to
consult if I have more complex questions.

Hope it helps.

EDIT: Forgot to say, don't incorporate until you have quite a substantial
income. Here at least it's expensive and accountants will charge you more.
Just register yourself as a self employed person, which is like a one-person
company here in Spain. Like freelancers, etc. I'm sure the same thing exists
in other countries.

~~~
daliusd
Thank you.

------
davemel37
While this was an enjoyable read, I think it fails to address the real
underlying issue holding people back. The reasons given to overcome are
actually symptoms of a deeper underlying fear. The fear of success and/or the
fear of failure.

To be fair, the solutions provided are good short term solutions to fear. The
best cure for fear is action which this article gives you some practical ways
to take action...but unless you address your deeper fears, you are not very
likely to follow through til the end.

------
Gustomaximus
I think this is a good article, for people like me anyway. There are loads of
people on HN wiling to throw their life at an idea for a period of time. Then
there are people who are embedded in corporate but 'startup-curious' but for
whatever reason are not going to quit the job and head in all guns blazing.

A side hustle is a great way to give yourself a bit of freedom, understand
what your getting into with a startup and make some early steps. And with time
management it is not that hard. Something else I have done I would recommend
is I have set up a bank account where X% of my salary goes into a separate
account. This account is for investing in my business. This way I have a clear
budget to spend and don't get cold feet at the thought of digging into my
family savings account.

~~~
robjama
Agreed! I'm a huge proponent of side-hustlin'

I started my second company on the side while I was working at a large
software company. On top of the full-time corporate gig I had recently gotten
married and was expecting my first child. My first app launched only a couple
of weeks after the birth of my daughter which was perfect because It was
partly inspired by her (it was an app for kids). The app ended up doing really
well on the App Store cracking the Top 50 overall list. After a few more
months of hard work I was able to leave my job and haven't looked back since.

Side hustles are like tricycles...it's the first step to learning to ride on
your own.

